# finally...yellow fin



## aquaholic (Oct 31, 2007)

Trolled north of spur On monday


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice!!!


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

yeah!


----------



## george hirst (Feb 28, 2014)

nice job terry did you bring the soy and wasabi?


----------



## jcasey (Oct 12, 2007)

Nice job! Looks like you have had some good trips so far this year.


----------



## aquaholic (Oct 31, 2007)

Picked up some nice tiles as well!


----------



## my3nme (Oct 9, 2007)

Congrats nice fish. How deep on the tiles?


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Great job Terry. 

My son went just a couple days ago and didn't get any Tuna but they filled the boat with some good eating fish. The best Golden Tiles come from that area.

Keith


----------



## aquaholic (Oct 31, 2007)

Ocean Master said:


> Great job Terry.
> 
> My son went just a couple days ago and didn't get any Tuna but they filled the boat with some good eating fish. The best Golden Tiles come from that area.
> 
> Keith


I think I saw your boat that day, BTW..I caught the YF on the rod/reel you sold me:thumbup::thumbup:

Luckiest rod ever..Blue marlin and yellow fin within two weeks..Thanks man:thumbsup:


----------



## aquaholic (Oct 31, 2007)

my3nme said:


> Congrats nice fish. How deep on the tiles?


Between 800 - 1000ft....whole squid,,,lay it on the bottom


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

That will eat well. Yum!


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

aquaholic said:


> I think I saw your boat that day, BTW..I caught the YF on the rod/reel you sold me:thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> Luckiest rod ever..Blue marlin and yellow fin within two weeks..Thanks man:thumbsup:


I did put some MoJo in the reel.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Yessir!!!! Very fine pickins'!!!


----------

